# Optimale Luftkühlung im PC



## mm.ravn (28. April 2015)

*Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem meinen neuen PC zusammengestellt.
Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei, die Luftkühlung im Gehäuse zu optimieren.
Da ich damit aber bisher wenig Erfahrung habe, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob mir hier jemand mit Rat zur Seite stehen kann.

Hier mein System:
*System: *
- Intel i7 4790
- MSI H97 Gaming 3
- 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DDR3L-1600 DIMM CL8-8-8-24
- MSI 3GB HD7950 OC Twin Frozr BE
*SSDs/Festplatten:*
- Samsung XP941 M.2 (128GB - Windows)
- Crucial SSD 512GB (Spiele)
- 1 TB Seagate HDD SATA 3GBit/s
*Gehäuse & Lüfter:*
- NZXT H440
- Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
- 3x Noctua NF-P12 PWM
- 1x NZXT 140mm Lüfter hinten (beim Gehäuse dabei)
- 3x NZXT 120mm Lüfter oben (die 3 mitgelieferten Frontlüfter)

*Lüfter insgesamt möglich:*
2x 140 / 3x 120 mm (Vorderseite)
1x 140/120 mm (Rückseite)
2x 140 / 3x 120 mm (Deckel)


*Hauptthema:*
Ich habe den CPU Lüfter aktuell von rechts nach Links pustend eingebaut.
Die 3 Frontlüfter habe ich gegen 3 Noctua getauscht. die 3 migelieferten Lüfter sind nach oben gewandert, aber nicht angeschlossen.

Den hinteren 140er Lüfter möchte ich gegen Noctua NF-F12 PWM tauschen.
Ebenso soll der selbe Lüfter den CPU Lüfter ersetzten. Darüberhinaus habe ich überlegt, die CPU Belüftung mit einem selbstgebauten Lufttunnel zum Gehäsuelüfter zu verbinden (einer drückt, einer saugt).
Somit habe ich 2 Lüfter die jeweils einen  max. statischen Druck vom 2.61mmH₂O aufbauen können.
Alternativ würde ich den hinteren Lüfter durch den Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm ersetzten, der zwar einen gerigeren Statische Druck hat (nur 2.08mmH₂O), dafür aber einen größeren Luftdurchsatz von 140.2m³/h statt wie beim 120er 93.4m³/h.

Die 3 oberen Lüfter sollen auch noch durch die Noctua NF-P12 PWM ersetzt und dann angeschlossen werden .
Diese sollen dann die warme Luft abführen.

Somit soll der Lüftstrom von Vorne reinkommen, die Grafikkarte und die CPU Kühlen und die aufsteigende Wärme durch die oberen Lüfter abführen.

Nur weiß ich nicht, ob die oberen Lüfter möglicherweise Verwirbelungen erzeugen, die dann eher Verschlechterungen bringen als Verbesserungen.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Ich versuche im Laufe des Tages noch Bilder nachzuliefern.


----------



## buggs001 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann redest Du von insgesamt 7 Stk. Gehäuselüfter.
Das kommt mir jetzt etwas viel vor.
Ich gehe immer von 2 vorne rein und je einer hinten + einer oben raus.
Reicht normalerweise gut aus.

Wie hast Du vor diese anzusteuern und wo/wie anzuschließen?
Welche Drehzahlen möchtest Du damit fahren?
Geregelt über Lüftersteuerung, Motherboard, Fixdrehzahlen über ev. einen 7V-Adapter, etc.?

Alles in Allem gibts Du schon ein nettes Sümmchen nur für die Noctua Lüfter aus.


----------



## Stueppi (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Wenn du keien Übertaktung hast und keine besondere Kühlung brauchst, reichen 2 langsam drehende Lüfter aus, einer vorne und einer hinten.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Ich würde deine 2 Noctuas vorne und den einen Noctua nach hinten packen, der Rest kann in die Schublade weil überflüssig.


----------



## mm.ravn (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten.
Hier meine Antworten  :

Der Sinn sollte sein, das Gehäuse sehr kühl zu bekommen. Ich möchte meine Graka übertakten. Die drei Frontlüfter sollen der Graka und dem CPU Lüfter kalte Luft zuführen.
Der Hintere Gehäuse Lüfter soll per Tunnel die CPU Abwärme direkt nach hinten abführen.
Min 1 Lüfter oben soll die aufsteigende Wärme raustragen, ggf. 2 oder 3.
Da ich halt nicht weiß, ob das überhaupt Sinn macht, frage ich ja euch .

Zur Ansteuerung:
Ich habe die drei Front gerade über die 3 SysFan Pins über PWM Signal angeschlossen. Final sollen die 3 in der Front über einen 3fach Y-Adapter an einen SysFan Pin ran (wegen der niedrigen Leistungsaufnahme kein Problem), der hintere Lüfter im Tunnel als CPU2Fan und die oberen je nachdem mit Y-Adapter auf einen weiteren SysFan Pin.

Alle sollen PWM gesteuert sein. Die Noctua liegen bei max 19 -22 dB.


----------



## jkox11 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Du hast den PC schon?? Hast du den selbst ausgewählt? 

Abgesehen davon:
Ansonsten 3 120'er vorne, 1 140er hinten raus und 2 oben hinten im Deckel ausblasend.

Reichen tun natürlich auch 2 und 2, gerade bei keinem OC.


----------



## aloha84 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

@TE

Weißt du wie ich sowas immer heraus finde --> Ich teste es einfach.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Beim H440 würde ich nicht übertreiben, auch wenn der Hersteller gerne zum Lüfter-Exzess rät 
Sowohl die Front als auch die Decke mit drei Lüftern auszustatten ist vollkommen unsinnig und verbrennt lediglich dein Geld.
Mehr als ein bis zwei pro Seite sollte man nicht montieren. Hab persönlich auch nur einen 140mm SW2 vorne-unten und einen oben-hinten.
Viel wichtiger ist imho ein zuverlässiger Exhaust auf der Hinterseite, an der ich auf jeden Fall einen 140mm platzieren würde.
Ob du jenseits dessen auf Luftdruck (frontlastig) oder Unterdruck (hecklastig) gehst, ist Geschmackssache. Beim H440 finde ich Letzteres sinnvoller, da die Lüfter in der Front bei serienmäßiger Montage unmittelbar gegen die Abdeckung saugen. Den vorderen SW2 habe ich einfach ein Stück weiter nach innen geschoben (an den Öffnungen für die Festplattenschächte befestigt), sodass die Luft ungezwungen und ohne jegliche Verwirbelungen durch die seitlichen Schlitze der Front eingesogen werden kann. Das führt dann auch zu einer zielgerichteteren Luftzufuhr für die Grafikkarte, die wegen dem ausladenden Netzteil-Schacht nach unten hin leider nicht viel Platz hat. Unter Umständen kann hier das OC'en ohne zusätzliche Frischluft problematisch werden - es sei denn, dir ist die Lautstärke des Systems vollkommen egal.

Und noch eine Sache zum Hecklüfter:
Mit hohem statischem Druck hab ich hier eher ungute Erfahrungen gemacht, da es dann zu starken Luftverwirbelungen an dem Wabengitter kommt. Ein industrial PPC als Beispiel hat bei mir unangenehm gerauscht, während ein Silent Wings 2 (der in erster Linie für  reinen Airflow optimiert ist) bei vergleichbarem Luftdurchsatz deutlich leiser lief.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen mit dem H440.

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## mm.ravn (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Vielen Dank an den Kabelbinder.

Momentan tendiere ich zu dem 120er Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck für die CPU und den 140er mit hohem Luftdurchsatz hinten.
Somit wird die CPU gut gekühlt und der 140er schafft einen guten teil raus.
So wie es aussieht kann ein Lüfter oben sogar den Luftstrom unterbrechen bzw negativ beeinflussen.

... Ja ich habe den PC bei mir fertig stehen. inkl. der 3 Front Lüfter.
Die Hauptüberlegung war, oben die 3 Lüfter rein.
Aber jetzt ist die überlegung oben die Lüfter auszubauen (dann kann die warme Lüft einfach entweichen und ich tausche nur den CPU Lüfter  und den Hinten gegen neue aus. 

Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind verdamt hungrig. 1,92Watt max.
Meine 3 Noctua haben zusammen max 1,8W.


----------



## Stueppi (28. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*



mm.ravn schrieb:


> Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind verdamt hungrig. 1,92Watt max.
> Meine 3 Noctua haben zusammen max 1,8W.


Ja, die Stromkosten werden dich ruinieren xD

Du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken um die blöde Gehäuse belüftung. Du wirst niemals deine Hardware so stark übertakten können das dir alles zu heiß dadrinne wird. Regel bei der Grafikkarte lieber die Lüftersteuerung so das die nicht ins Temp Limit geht, im Idle aber leise ist. Geht mit dem MSI Afterburner sehr gut. 
2 Lüfter, einer rein, einer raus bei max. 800 U/Min reichen dicke aus da im Gehäuse kein Sturm sein muss sondern die Luft nur nicht stehen darf.


----------



## mm.ravn (29. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Hallo Leute,

ein Kumpel hat mir eine super Seite geschickt:
DeXgo - GerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus?

Ich tendiere mittlerweise zu der folgenden Konstellation:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das ich vorne 3 Lüfter lasse.

somit soll meine finale Konstellation wie folgt aussehen:
3x 120er in der Front (bereits installiert) --> Noctua NF-F12 PWM (sollen per PWM Y-Kabel auf einen SysFan Anschluss gehen
1x 120er auf der CPU --> Noctua NF-F12 PWM (wegen dem hohen statischen Drucks (Luftdurchsatz: 93.4m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.61mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 22.4dB)
1x 140er Hinten --> Noctua NF-A14 PWM (wegen des hohen Luftdurchsatzes (Luftdurchsatz: 140.2m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.08mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 24.6dB)

Und sollte es dann temperaturtechnisch Notwendig sein (vermutlich nicht) zum raussaugen noch hinten oben den Noctua NF-F12 PWM hin.
Ich vermute aber, wenn ich die 3 mitgelierftern Lüfter, die ich eingebaut, aber nicht angeschlossen habe, ausbauen, ist genug Freiraum vorhanden, damit die warme Lüft ohne Lüfter abziehen kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Bedenke die Beschaffenheit deines Gehäuses!

Die Front ist komplett geschlossen und hat vorne kein Öffnungen. Dadurch wird der Airflow spürbar eingeschränkt, da du nur auf einer Seite die paar Schlitze hast, die auch noch eine 90°-Wende erzwingen. 
Sogar NZXT selbst hat das auf reddit unterstrichen:


> _There's no doubt there is restriction from the side vents. The goal was  to over engineer the cooling abilities so the restriction did not  ultimately impede on the total performance of the system._


Cooling methods and the NZXT H440

Danach kommt dann nochmal der Staubfilter, der bei stark saugenden Lüftern die Lautstärke erhöht und die Leistung verringert.
Anstatt von drei 120mm würde ich vorne zwei 140mm (unten und Mitte) installieren. Das hätte folgende Vorteile:

- größere Lüfterblätter -> mehr Luftdurchsatz bzw. relativ geringere Geräuschemission
- die Breite der Front wird effektiver abgedeckt (praktisch sind sogar bis zu 150mm möglich, siehe z.B. A15 oder TY-147)
- ein dritter Lüfter im obersten Slot befördert die Luft zu schnell Richtung Abdeckung / Deckel

 


> 2 x 140mm fans on the bottom and middle mount seem to work better  than 3  x 120mm fans on the H440 since their blade angles are not as  aggressive  and they don't stall very easily.


_NZXT H440 Owners, how's your airflow?_

Wie gesagt lohnt es sich auch, die Lüfter etwas von der Front und dem Filter abzusetzen, damit der Airflow mehr Spielraum hat und die einzelnen Komponenten (CPU, vorallem GPU) direkt belüftet werden können.


> _Yet another way requires you to remove every single drive sled in the  case, and possibly blocking the last 3.5" drive space. By using fan  shrouds or fan brackets, try to move the fans as far away from the front  intake and close to the motherboard and GPU as possible. Moving the fan  away from the close proximity of the fan filters and front panel allows  the air some distance and time to accelerate into the fan blades before  being exhausted out by the fan, greatly increasing airflow. By being  close to a fan filter and the front panel, the air falling into the fan  has to take a sharp bend before falling unevenly into the fan because of  the front panel's asymmetrical design. Moving the fans away from the  front achieves a configuration layout similar to the Corsair Air 540 and  the Silverstone Fortress and Raven cases. These cases use a very direct  airflow design that puts the fans close to the hardware and they are  some of the strongest performing cases in terms of airflow. Just be sure  to seal the top vents as putting the fan farther from the front means  that the fan will start drawing air from the unfiltered top section.  This method preserves the excellent sound damping properties of the  H440._


_6-way 120mm Fan Test Featuring the NZXT H440_

Mit diesen Überlegungen konnte ich meine Temperaturen jedenfalls signifikant verbessern. Insbesondere die Grafikkarte hat davon profitiert, die in bei ihrem beengten Freiraum über dem voluminösen Netzteil-Schacht teils unangenehm laut wurde. Bei diesem Gehäuse, das konzeptionell nunmal sehr geschlossen ist, würde ich nicht auf die geringe Lautstärke verzichten wollen.
Ein konventioneller Aufbau mag natürlich auch funktionieren. Damit verschenkst du aber das Potenzial des Gehäuses, bei richtiger Auslegung der Lüfter und deren Drehzahlen sehr leise und zugleich kühl zu arbeiten.
Bei den Drehzahlen bzw. dem Lüfteraufbau neige ich übrigens zu dem, was man allgemein als "_Unterdruck_" oder "_negative pressure_" bezeichnen würde. Hinten laufen beide Lüfter auf 12V (2x SW2, ≙ rund 900 U/min), der vorne (vor der Grafikkarte) auf 7V (SW2, ≙ etwa 650 U/min). Im Idle, je nach Zimmertemp, kann meine Lüftersteuerung da sogar noch etwas drosseln.

Ich hoffe, ich habe soweit nicht für all zu viel Verwirrung gesorgt und konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen 

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## mm.ravn (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Moin Kabelbinder,

ich danke dir für die detailierte Erläuterungen.
Ich finde es gut, mal solche informationen zu bekommen.
Ich häte nie gedacht, dass das nach hinten verschieben er Lüfter eine bessere Kühlleistung erzeugt werden kann.

Auch die Infos zum Gehäuse hatte ich bisher nicht gehabt. 
ICh werde mich das ganze mal anschauen und prüfen, was ich das alles machen kann.


----------



## gbx21 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Hallo,

habe hier mal meine Ausführung dargestellt . Ich hab damit gute efahrungen gemacht.

Gruß GBX21


----------



## micsterni14 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Diese "Variante" habe ich mir auch schon zig mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen


----------



## aloha84 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*



gbx21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe hier mal meine Ausführung dargestellt . Ich hab damit gute efahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Gruß GBX21



In welche Richtung soll da der CPU Kühler pusten?
In meinen Augen kommt es bei der Variante zu vielen Verwirbelungen, die man ja vermeiden will.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Das Prinzip kenne ich.
Allerdings sehe ich da beim H440 auch wieder einige Probleme.
Das gravierenste wäre wohl wieder der geschlossene Aufbau, der ein direktes Entweichen der erwärmten Luft nicht ermöglicht. Im Deckel sind leider nur auf der linken und auf der hinteren Seite Öffnungen. Das heißt hier hat man wieder das Problem mit dem asymmetrischen Design, das eine 90°-Wende erzwingt. Die Lüfter unterm Deckel pusten zudem immer unmittelbar gegen die Abdeckung bzw. die Schaumstoffmatten. Da staut sich je nach Prozessor und Grafikkarte schonmal ne ganze Menge an erwärmter Luft...
Wenn ich nun noch die Laufrichtung von Heck- und CPU-Lüfter drehe, arbeite ich ja sogar entgegen den Schlitzen auf der Hinterseite (des Deckels) und befördere die Luft tendenziell wieder in Richtung der (geschlossenen) Front.
Da bräuchte man schon eine Menge an Überdruck und müsste jegliche überschüssige Öffnungen komplett abdichten, damit dieses Prinzip noch funktioniert.

Ich glaube so ein Aufbau macht nur bei offeneren Gehäusen mit direkter Be-/Entlüftung und etwas mehr Mesh wirklich Sinn.
Das soll aber natürlich nicht heißen, dass es nicht effizient sein kann.

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## gbx21 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*



aloha84 schrieb:


> In welche Richtung soll da der CPU Kühler pusten?
> In meinen Augen kommt es bei der Variante zu vielen Verwirbelungen, die man ja vermeiden will.



Der Cpu-kühler Pustet in das gehäuse und wird vom hinteren Lüfter mit frischer Luft von außen versorgt.  Bei dem System bekommen Grafikarte und CPU jeweils Frischluft zugeführt. Unten zieht die Gafikarte die Luft raus und oben zieht der 200er Lüfter die CPU Abluft und alles was sonst kommt nach oben raus. Somit habe ich troz Übertacktung alles super im Griff.

SYS:
MSI X58 Pro-E
X5650 @ 3,8 Ghz
GTX 970


----------



## Watertouch (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Ich  verstehe nicht wozu man diese ganzen Lüfter brauchen soll. Ich habe keinen einzigen Gehäuselüfter, 2 für die Grafikkarte und einen für die CPU. Alle mit 700RPM. Unter Last kommt die Grafikkarte auf 50€  und 70 VRM der Prozessor auf 60€.


----------



## aloha84 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich  verstehe nicht wozu man diese ganzen Lüfter brauchen soll. Ich habe keinen einzigen Gehäuselüfter, 2 für die Grafikkarte und einen für die CPU. Alle mit 700RPM. Unter Last kommt die Grafikkarte auf *50€*  und *70 VRM* der Prozessor auf *60€*.



Wie bitte?!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. April 2015)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

*@  gbx21:*
Gut, spielt nur für das besagte NZXT leider keine große Rolle.
200mm passen nicht rein, maximal 150mm. Und da würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch lieber ein paar 140mm von Noctua, Be Quiet, Noiseblocker etc. vorziehen, da deren Lager wesentlich besser sind als die, der gängigen 200er von bspw. Aerocool, Antec, BitFenix...

Wollts nur erwähnt haben.
Nicht als Angriff gegenüber deiner Konfiguration werten 

*@ Watertouch:*
Du hast ja auch nen Xeon und keine Garfikkarte von AMD 
Das ist sicher kein guter Vergleich, zumal man ja auch noch das jeweilige Gehäuse und dessen Design mit in die Rechnung ziehen muss.


----------



## mad-onion (17. April 2016)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Sorry ich weiß, ist schon ne ganze Weile her der letzte Post, aber wenn ich die Umrechnung bei Wikipedia richtig verstanden habe, hätter der 140er Noctua im obigen Beispiel also einen Luftdruck von lausigen 0,00020397832 bar.. 
Das is ja gar nix.. da bin ich echt platt..


----------



## Athlon1000TB (21. April 2016)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Sorry ich weiß, ist schon ne ganze Weile her der letzte Post, aber wenn ich die Umrechnung bei Wikipedia richtig verstanden habe, hätter der 140er Noctua im obigen Beispiel also einen Luftdruck von lausigen 0,00020397832 bar..
> Das is ja gar nix.. da bin ich echt platt..



Die Größenordnung für Axiallüfter für die PC-Belüftung stimmt schon. Ein Axiallüfter kann prinzipbedingt nur wenig Druck erzeugen, sondern nur viel Luft bewegen. 
Um Druck zu erzeugen, benötigt man andere Gebläse/Verdichterarten. Z.B. mit einem Turboverdichter oder Schraubenverdichter lassen sich zwar höhere Drücke erzeugen, aber es wird nicht unbedingt mehr Luft bewegt.
Da wir ja gerne viel Luft zur Kühlung haben wollen, sind Axiallüfter die erste Wahl. Außerdem könnte das Gehäuse dicke Backen bekommen bei zu viel Druck 
Von den Lärmbelästigung möchte ich bei Verdichtern nicht reden.
Aber sagen wir mal, dass sind keine 0.0002bar sondern 0.2mbar. Das klingt nicht ganz so wenig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2016)

*AW: Optimale Luftkühlung im PC*

Hallo mm.ravn,

Du hast doch alles da, probier es doch einfach aus. Was sollen wir dazu sagen? Nimm die Lüfter, und probiere unterschiedliche Drehzahlen an unterschiedlichen Positionen aus. Einige Positionen werden kontraproduktiv sein, andere sehr wichtig, an einigen Stellen wird das Geräusch gut gedämmt, an anderen Stellen musst Du die Lüfter 20 oder 200 U/min langsamer drehen lassen. Das ist Feintuning. Mach es und hab Spaß dabei. Ich würde sagen, bau einfach alle 7 Lüfter ein, stell sie fest auf 5V und Du wird Deine Ruhe haben. Nur den hinteren 140mm lass über eine Lüfterkurve mit der CPU-Temperatur geregelt laufen. Und noch etwas, der statische Druck kann Dir völlig egal sein, es geht nur um die Druchflussmenge.


----------

